# Can't find my remote (finder button not working)



## mwecksell (Jan 20, 2005)

I have a Roamio Plus, and the "find my remote" button only works sporadically. Typically, it'll work if I've used the remote in the past few minutes, but not if I haven't, which is sort of useless: if I've used the remote recently, I know where it is.

Does anyone have a suggestion on how to get my Roamio to always wake up the remote and make it sing?

Thanks.

---matt


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

mwecksell said:


> I have a Roamio Plus, and the "find my remote" button only works sporadically. Typically, it'll work if I've used the remote in the past few minutes, but not if I haven't, which is sort of useless: if I've used the remote recently, I know where it is.
> 
> Does anyone have a suggestion on how to get my Roamio to always wake up the remote and make it sing?
> 
> ...


You must have a bad Roamio-Remote problem as I just tested my Roamio with the remote and it sang to me, I don't use the TiVo remote as I use a Harmony Remote, and the TiVo remote is in a side drawer unused for at least the last 6 months.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

mwecksell said:


> I have a Roamio Plus, and the "find my remote" button only works sporadically. Typically, it'll work if I've used the remote in the past few minutes, but not if I haven't, which is sort of useless: if I've used the remote recently, I know where it is.


I'm having this problem as well. Did you ever find a solution?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

I've noticed my remote finder no longer works either. I don't use it very often, so I really don't know when it stopped working.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

Yup. Same problem here, two Roamios and neither will locate their remote. Pushing the front panel causes the circle to glow, but only for as long as the button is held in.

This used to work so I wouldn't be surprised if this is a result of a recent software update.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

I tried mine a few days ago and it magically works again.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

Rebooting though the TiVo menus didn't fix this, but removing power to the TIVo for a few seconds did. :up:


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

The remote finder on my Roamio works only once after a reboot, then no longer. Stinks because I rarely, rarely use it, but the other night I could not find the damn thing. 

Anyone know of a solution?

My Mini with an RF dongle sings and sings. If I pair the Roamio RF remote to the Mini RF adapter, it works just fine, so I know the problem is not the remote.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

Mine stopped working again and I never pursued troubleshooting it with TiVo support. I'll give that a go one evening and see what they say.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

aristoBrat said:


> Mine stopped working again and I never pursued troubleshooting it with TiVo support. I'll give that a go one evening and see what they say.


If you do, please report back here.


----------



## abovethesink (Aug 26, 2013)

As a lowly Roamio Basic owner, I didn't even know this was a thing. Pretty cool.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

We use the remote finder a lot (my son has a habit of carrying the remote with him around the house) and have never had a problem. Just tested both our Roamio Pros and, despite the remotes not having been used since last night, both remote finders worked. So I don't think it is a software issue with the current release.

One difference is that we use Slide Pro remotes with both Roamios, and use the basic Roamio remotes with Minis.


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

I have the same issue, I believe it goes back to the remote dropping out of RF mode randomly.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Time_Lord said:


> I have the same issue, I believe it goes back to the remote dropping out of RF mode randomly.


You may have something here. My remote was clearly still in RF mode (LED color, worked when covered, worked from another room, etc.), but the finder still did not work. I switched the remote from RF to IR and then back to RF. Now, the remote finder appears to be working as expected. Thanks!


----------



## ort (Jan 5, 2004)

I don't have anything to add other than I too am having this problem.

It's very annoying.

I've tried soft restarting the TiVo, hard restarting the TiVo, replacing the batteries in the remote, moving the remote into and out of RF/IR mode and nothing seems to work.

Ugh.


----------



## just4fn44 (Dec 28, 2006)

How do you switch the remote from RF to IR?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

just4fn44 said:


> How do you switch the remote from RF to IR?


From another thread (w a smidge of annotation)...


JoeKustra said:


> I stole this:
> 
> To switch modes
> *Switching to IR mode*
> ...


----------



## just4fn44 (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## skypros (May 19, 2015)

My Roamio Plus remote finder doesn't work either 

Resetting the plus unit, or switching from RF to IR (and back to RF) dosen't do a thing 

I have tried with 2 different Roamio remotes (FCC ID: TGN-RC30) (IC: 4672A-RC30)


----------

